# Coffee?



## Patrick (Dec 30, 2008)

This was mentioned in another thread.  
Anybody souped anything in coffee? If so how and what kind of results did you get.

I've seen articles explaining the process but I'm just curious if anyone here has tried it.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, Me Too!!


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know about developing anything in coffee but I have used it on fiber paper as a toner to give prints that aged look.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 31, 2008)

We have had two articles on processing film in coffee at the magazine.  Link is in my sig.  Check it out.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 16, 2009)

i have used coffee with film before but it been a few years, found the mix in shutterbug, the best i can recall is that i when for 10-12 plus min @ 68f (don't recall every see any time chart for coffee),   Negatives came off thin, likely needed to doubled time, but I was able to fix a few at editing


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, the question speaks for itself. I have no idea what are these crystals or maybe I do but in Spanish they may have another name. The main problem is if I can get those in Mexico. I hope you can help since this recipe seems eco-friendly! Thanks!


----------



## JC1220 (Jan 28, 2009)

Look for any instant coffee, the kind you just add to hot water and stir. Perhaps Folgers brand.

Most commerically available developers are less toxic than the majority of the cleaning products you have in your house and dump down the drain everyday.


----------

